# Cheap Kitchen Facelift



## Bosco55David (Dec 2, 2010)

This fellow newbie approves!


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks great!

It's funny just how many people will buy a home and leave it white (or even paint it all white). Especially when you run into the builder-sprayed white and somebody lived there for 2+ years.


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking again; it could use some light fixtures?


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh yeah those are next. I have 5 pocket lights to add. Those lights look awful. I have 3 pendant lights to hang above that half wall too. I don't have access above where the pocket lights will go so I am thinking I might have to pull down the ceiling to run the extra wires. We will see...


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think it looks good, not an ugly baby for sure. What did you use for paint on the cabinets, and what technique did you use for applying the paint (brush, roller, spray)? How did the oak texture do with painting? I know sometimes oak doesn't like to leave a nice smooth surface after painting.


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

I sanded the scrap out of them. I used 80 to get most of the grain out then back over quickly with 150. I used Valspar kitchen and bath paint from Lowest. Its a latex but it has enamel in it. I highly recommend it. It dosent have the smell of a enamel but it is pretty strong. Its not a semi gloss but its not dull either its perfect. I used a foam roller to help get it as smooth as I could. It came out pretty slick. I would of rather sprayed it but since we are living in the house I didn't want to plastic everything off.


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh there were a couple stubborn areas with the texture. I smeared in a little mud and sanded it flat. Pretty quick fix.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Wife and I love it! What kind of paint did you use for the oven? We're going to paint our's black as well.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Thumbs up here:thumbup:. dorf dude...


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks! I used rustoleum black enamel. It wont hold up forever but it was a quick fix for me. The white oven looked so out of place in the kitchen. I didnt even sand it. Once again cause it was a temp fix. I did wipe it down and get it good and clean. 
Here is a link to the gallon but all you need is a quart.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=cBf5TZCoD4npgAfjxfGpDA&ved=0CFAQ8wIwAA#

Good luck!


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks. We both agreed that the stove we have isn't in bad shape, and never gave us issues. To be honest, it looked like the owners never cooked anything in the oven. I was thinking of some of that spray paint people can buy at Autozone that is for like engine parts and holds up with heat.


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

even on the cooktop I never had any problems. Only areas I have had is where it got bumped or scuffed. I have actually had the oven painted for a couple weeks now. I did that before I painted the cabinets. If you are like me I cant get spray paint to spray out decent. I always end up with uneven lines in it. I could lay it out slick in my spray gun but its soooo much overspray. A foam roller and a quart was perfect. Under $30 and couldnt be happier. Oh i did take it all appart so you can see any white edges or anything. Anything was was white from the factory is black now. I am a little anal about little stuff like that.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, thanks, I'll have the wife look into it.


----------



## Justin8152000 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Update...*

Couldnt stand the countertops anymore. Just finished them. I ran wires for new lights too but didnt get to that this weekend.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good, so this is the 3rd countertop color change? Also, are you suppose to see the diagonal line from the corner?


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I liked the other color better; but that matches the back splash more. I really love the cabinets.


----------

